# The Royal Navy Field Gun Race



## Mike (Jan 23, 2021)

This race was between two naval establishments and was
carried out every year during the Royal Tournament until
some time in the 1990s I believe.

I found a YouTube video that I thought would interest some
of you here, it is observed and commented on by an American,
who seems to be impressed.

Mike.


----------

